# Hypo- any luck with weight-loss? Also, hair falling out?



## Monarcher (Feb 7, 2017)

Has anyone had much luck with weight-loss? I'm about the 30 lbs more than I'd like to be. I Would still be considered "overweight" if i lost those 30#, but that's the weight where I feel best.

I have really cleaned up my diet and been more active since recently starting to feel better due to med adjustment.

It sure is easier to eat well when you don't feel like crap. But sadly, that's the opposite of what I should do during those times. Just no energy, and I end up taking the easy route.

I have lost a couple of lbs over the last few weeks. (Which will probably come back with my cycle.)

TMI, I'm pretty much always constipated and I don't think that's helping anything.

My Achilles heel is late night plundering of the kitchen. I'm doing better, but am surprised how difficult this habit was/is to break!!!

If a non-hypo made the changes I've made- I'm certain they'd have lost more by now. It's frustrating, but I don't want to give up. 
Anyone had any success with this? Was there a certain change you made where you hit the "sweet spot" and finally started losing?

I realize it's better to go slow, but at this rate I fear if ANYTHING happens (an injury or illness, heart acting up, additional life stressors etc) I will be back to square 1.

Hair loss: The last few times I've washed my hair it's falling out a LOT! My meds were increased (wp thyroid) and I'm starting to feel better, so I'm surprised by this. Any insight??

My hair is very thick usually and it was quite long until after my son's birth. It began to fall out SO badly that I had to cut it off because it was so unhealthy.

I started letting it grow again and had a few occasions where it was shedding a bit abnormally. But, now it's REALLY falling out again. Why does the thyroid stuff affect your hair specifically? Is there anything I can do??

Thanks for reading my long post


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hair shedding can be fairly common with dose changes, so try not to stress too much. It usually stops once your body has adjusted to the new dose and starts growing back in.

For me, I've found I can't lose weight until my FT3 is in the upper part of the range, close to the high end. Your last result was 3.6, which is pretty good, but you may be like me and need to be closer to 4-ish. A lot of people feel good at higher level but a lot of people feel hyper at a higher level, so it's unique to everyone.


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

It's funny, but I didn't get rid of my symptoms until my FT4 was in mid-range. Even when my FT3 was above mid-range I didn't feel right. I tried both NDT and a combo of T4/T3. Now, on a brand of levo that suits my body, I take T4 only and with FT4 at about 3/4 of range I feel great. My FT3 is less than half of range.


----------



## MySharon (Mar 10, 2017)

My hair has shed for a long time, now I see its a Hashimotos symptom. Im also anemic, and from what I have read, most Drs dont check Ferritin levels, which shows info on how your body is storing Iron, basically you take Iron for Anemia and you body also stores Iron, if something is wrong and it doesnt store iron, then it takes it from your hair, which is why the hair loss. I just found this out, Im anemic but Ive been shedding for 20 yrs(just diagnosed Hashimotos) but never came back anemic before on my blood work.


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Carb cycle. 3 days of healthy, low fat carbs, 4 days high protein no carb. Walking on the 3 carb days, gentle strength training or yoga on the high protein days. Paleo. If you can afford it Ideal Protein diet. My endocrinologist supports this, Google that diet. My dad was a type 2 diabetic, and lost so much weight, he no longer needed insulin. I have to loose about 30 lbs., i lost 15, and went on vacation and put it back on. But I did the carb cycle, and didn't feel deprived. Ask your doctor what they recommend fir you specifically though. We're all different


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Monarcherer,

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

As far as weightloss - maintaining 3/4 range of FT-3 will likely help with weightloss efforts.


----------



## envetscuba (Jun 13, 2018)

Lost nearly 120 pounds while having Hashi's. I kept ramping up my walking distance per day, maxed out at a minimum of 14 miles a day. The first 50 I was not counting calories just kept walking longer distances until I plateaued. Then I started counting calories trying to stay as close to my Resting Metabolic Rate as possible despite the exercise I was doing to lose the remainder. Was not monitoring my thyroid at the time because I had very little if any symptoms.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

25 years of hashi's here. Former athlete, male, thin, muscular and healthy. Problem brought on by severe EB virus at age 33.

I started with synthroid, and rapidly went from 165-167 to 230, despite cutting way back on calories, fasting, salads and skipping meals. I was able to get back to 180 and not a bit lower, by skipping breakfast, light salad lunch, no dinner. Problem is, energy needs and food intake are related and not eating results in lower energy.

I maintained 180 for a while doing this. No more than 800 calories per day. But could not do athletic activities. I finally upped the food intake and weight jumped, as did my performance.

25 years of this and despite trying different treatments, doses, calorie intakes and so on, balance is not possible. There really is a reason most hypo people get fat. Metabolism controlled by a pill is not effective and does not mimic the natural and very variable TSH/thyroid output/ feedback loop.

I have other problems now, and can't do any real physical activity. Need to be on Pred for muscles to work, otherwise I can't even get out of a chair.


----------

